# SA visa regulation changes



## Yb2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I understand that from yesterday all travellers with children under the age of 18 will require an unabridged birth certificate and tourists will have to apply for their visas in person at VFS / High Commissions, etc. 

My question is on the latter part of the regulation change. Would people from the visa exempt countries need to apply for a visa prior to their travel? All the articles I've read so far don't seem to distinguish different treatments given to visa exempt countries and non-visa exempt ones. I know it may be a stupid question but just wanted to make sure I understand this correctly as my mum will be visiting from the UK quite soon and never had to apply for a visa so far...


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Yb2014, 

No, exempt nationals do not need to apply for a tourist visa before hand. 
Your mom can travel visa free.


----------

